# How do drivers rate passengers?



## Jonathan32836 (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm a passenger that uses Lyft and Uber a lot (but mostly Uber). I noticed my rating is only 4.86, which I was a bit taken back as I'm the kind of passenger who will wait on the curb at least 5 minutes before the estimated pick up to prevent the driver from having to awkwardly double park or wonder where I am. I always make a point to be courteous, ask them how their day has been, make sure I'm not talking loud to the person I'm with etc. However, I always give 5 stars if they get me from point A to point B safely.

The only thing I can think of is tipping. I tip more than half the time. If the driver shows any signs of good customer service, I'll tip. It can be as little as asking if the temperature is okay or is the music okay and I will tip guaranteed. If it's something like going to the airport where they help me with my bags, then I'll leave a large tip. Also, drivers who offer water, candy, gum, I'll leave a tip even though I always pass.

However, drivers who simply say my name and then don't say a word the whole time, I don't tip unless the fare seemed cheap.

1) Do drivers give lower stars if a customer doesn't tip even if the customer was on time, friendly, courteous etc?

2) Do drivers wait until they receive their rating from the passenger before they rate them? I ask this because most of the time I get sidetracked when I get out of the car and I don't end up giving a rating and tip (if applicable) until sometimes hours later.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Jonathan32836 said:


> I'm a passenger that uses Lyft and Uber a lot (but mostly Uber). I noticed my rating is only 4.86, which I was a bit taken back as I'm the kind of passenger who will wait on the curb at least 5 minutes before the estimated pick up to prevent the driver from having to awkwardly double park or wonder where I am. I always make a point to be courteous, ask them how their day has been, make sure I'm not talking loud to the person I'm with etc. However, I always give 5 stars if they get me from point A to point B safely.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is tipping. I tip more than half the time. If the driver shows any signs of good customer service, I'll tip. It can be as little as asking if the temperature is okay or is the music okay and I will tip guaranteed. If it's something like going to the airport where they help me with my bags, then I'll leave a large tip. Also, drivers who offer water, candy, gum, I'll leave a tip even though I always pass.
> 
> ...


I rate every ride one star. There isn't enough star's in the universe for everyone to have 5 star's per ride. We'll be outta star's in a few hundred years. It's ridiculous!

All jokes aside, there isn't a set rule for rating people. Last time I drove, I gave all 5 star's. I have read that some driver's rate 1 star if the pax says,"I'll tip you in app." Or if they don't tip in cash.

Honestly, pax and driver's are like a box of chocolates, you never know what you gonna get.
Sincerely,
Forest Gumps mom


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

Your rating is great. I would not hesitate to pick you up. Don't stress about your passenger rating , you'll be fine. Most drivers prefer a rider to be around 4.8


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Understand that drivers must rate you before we are eligible for our next trip. Also, a few months ago, Uber removed the ability to change riders' ratings. There is just no time for any real consideration regarding rider ratings. Rate, forget and move on.

Thanks for being open to tipping but unless you give your driver a cash tip, drivers will rate assuming you will not tip. And, for goodness' sake, don't say "I'll tip you in the app"; half the riders who say this do *not* and some drivers downrate when they hear this phrase.

The rating system is entirely capricious with no standards. Some markets a 4.8 is good. In NYC, a 4.2-4.4 seems average. Drivers and riders rate for whatever their reasons; don't sweat it. Rider ratings are even more meaningless than driver ratings (we can get deactivated).


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Jonathan32836 said:


> I'm a passenger that uses Lyft and Uber a lot (but mostly Uber). I noticed my rating is only 4.86, which I was a bit taken back as I'm the kind of passenger who will wait on the curb at least 5 minutes before the estimated pick up to prevent the driver from having to awkwardly double park or wonder where I am. I always make a point to be courteous, ask them how their day has been, make sure I'm not talking loud to the person I'm with etc. However, I always give 5 stars if they get me from point A to point B safely.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is tipping. I tip more than half the time. If the driver shows any signs of good customer service, I'll tip. It can be as little as asking if the temperature is okay or is the music okay and I will tip guaranteed. If it's something like going to the airport where they help me with my bags, then I'll leave a large tip. Also, drivers who offer water, candy, gum, I'll leave a tip even though I always pass.
> 
> ...


I arrive at the destination, I confined pax name and destination, then say nothing. If pax tries to talk to me I give one word responses. That's because I want to focus on safety and navigation. I get to the pax's destination and then ask if there is a specific spot they want to be dropped off at. Then I repeat the process. I get tips from some and none from others.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I would give you 5 stars even if you didn't tip in cash because you are perfect or close to perfect. I would probably do something at some point to earn your tip though because I believe in going above and beyond.


----------



## Jonathan32836 (Jan 4, 2018)

Sounds good, thank you everyone! I didn't know about saying I'll tip through the app though lol because I do say that every ride, but if I say it, I 100% will tip through the app. I'll stop that part then lol.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Jonathan32836 said:


> Sounds good, thank you everyone! I didn't know about saying I'll tip through the app though lol because I do say that every ride, but if I say it, I 100% will tip through the app. I'll stop that part then lol.


I wish more pax were like you! Instead, pax like you are the minority, unfortunately.

Too bad - drivers' lives would be much improved if everyone had your attitude and good will. Thank you for being generous and for (usually) tipping....now, how do we spread the word so tipping for good service becomes the norm?


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I would give you 5 stars even if you didn't tip in cash because you are perfect or close to perfect. I would probably do something at some point to earn your tip though because I believe in going above and beyond.


Hi! How are you?
Its not possible when you rate 1 to 4 stars and the rider see that after a while that he changes the rate he gave you?


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Never tip in the app. Drivers dont get it til later and its a waste IMHO. If you got water etc or great service drop green paper. Ignore your ratings, Uber can always restart your account and if you can tell which driver gave you a bad rating just drop them an email and explain the driver demanded a cash off app ride or some other excuse- rating will be pulled.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Hi! How are you?
> Its not possible when you rate 1 to 4 stars and the rider see that after a while that he changes the rate he gave you?


Hi Ana C. ! If I'm understanding you correctly, you are discouraging me from giving less than 5* for fear of retaliation. Well, at least in the US, we can no longer change a rating once given:









And as far as I know, you can't see the effects of what the other person rated you before you have to rate that person. If that makes any sense.

Julescase seems to be successful at rating riders honestly.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Jonathan32836 said:


> I'm a passenger that uses Lyft and Uber a lot (but mostly Uber). I noticed my rating is only 4.86, which I was a bit taken back as I'm the kind of passenger who will wait on the curb at least 5 minutes before the estimated pick up to prevent the driver from having to awkwardly double park or wonder where I am. I always make a point to be courteous, ask them how their day has been, make sure I'm not talking loud to the person I'm with etc. However, I always give 5 stars if they get me from point A to point B safely.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is tipping. I tip more than half the time. If the driver shows any signs of good customer service, I'll tip. It can be as little as asking if the temperature is okay or is the music okay and I will tip guaranteed. If it's something like going to the airport where they help me with my bags, then I'll leave a large tip. Also, drivers who offer water, candy, gum, I'll leave a tip even though I always pass.
> 
> ...


The fact that you think a non tipping rider is "...,friendly, courteous, etc" is the problem.

Paid drivers do not do this job for "friendly" behaviour. 
We do this to try to earn money to pay for living.
If you would tip a Taxi for the same trip at more than 3 times the fare...with no choices on music, temperature, and no chance in hell they offer you water/mints or even greet you...then you can right nd proper jolly yourself off with this whole thread.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> The fact that you think a non tipping rider is "...,friendly, courteous, etc" is the problem.
> 
> Paid drivers do not do this job for "friendly" behaviour.
> We do this to try to earn money to pay for living.
> If you would tip a Taxi for the same trip at more than 3 times the fare...with no choices on music, temperature, and no chance in hell they offer you water/mints or even greet you...then you can right nd proper jolly yourself off with this whole thread.


I disagree. Studies have shown that work conditions affect worker satisfaction. Maybe not for you, but the average person will be satisfied with lower compensation of the job is enjoyable. I'd rather have a friendly passenger (and especially an attractive female passenger) than the alternative.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I disagree. Studies have shown that work conditions affect worker satisfaction. Maybe not for you, but the average person will be satisfied with lower compensation of the job is enjoyable. I'd rather have a friendly passenger (and especially an attractive female passenger) than the alternative.


Other than sounding like a kind of rapie perv you are, partially, correct.
A super fun job can, as long as ones needs are already being met, pay substantially less and still be enjoyed.

However, that does not pay the bills.
So, unless you are one of those "I am retired and only do this because I am bored." or other "not doing this to make money" nitwits, no the rest of us really do, primarily, care about pay.
A total asshat of a passenger, to a point, will still be considered a 5 star as long as they compensate substantially well.

There are, of course, limits.

If you aren't paying me multiple hundreds of dollars a day you will not, ever, get to speak to me as if I am your servant. Automatic 1 star.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Other than sounding like a kind of rapie perv you are, partially, correct.
> A super fun job can, as long as ones needs are already being met, pay substantially less and still be enjoyed.
> 
> However, that does not pay the bills.
> ...


Oh I am doing this to make money. It's just not anywhere near enough money to pay for any substantial bills I have, and I don't expect it to be. To me it's more like a video game than a job. So far I've been able to pay for all the maintenance costs of two vehicles (which get me to and from my breadwinning job) by Ubering part time. Works for me.

So yes, given that the pay is not much, I expect pleasant interactions with pax. If the interactions are less pleasant, more money will be needed to motivate me to drive. I think a lot of us already do this by choosing day vs night, commuters vs partiers.

Without lecturing you, I'd suggest that you rely on an income stream other than Uber to pay bills. Unless you are living in your parents' house or a studio apartment and have subsidized health insurance or government assistance.

And what is so perverted about having non-sexual interactions with attractive females? I think it's stupid that everyone's mind goes into the gutter, all the time.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

Jonathan32836 said:


> I'm a passenger that uses Lyft and Uber a lot (but mostly Uber). I noticed my rating is only 4.86, which I was a bit taken back as I'm the kind of passenger who will wait on the curb at least 5 minutes before the estimated pick up to prevent the driver from having to awkwardly double park or wonder where I am. I always make a point to be courteous, ask them how their day has been, make sure I'm not talking loud to the person I'm with etc. However, I always give 5 stars if they get me from point A to point B safely.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is tipping. I tip more than half the time. If the driver shows any signs of good customer service, I'll tip. It can be as little as asking if the temperature is okay or is the music okay and I will tip guaranteed. If it's something like going to the airport where they help me with my bags, then I'll leave a large tip. Also, drivers who offer water, candy, gum, I'll leave a tip even though I always pass.
> 
> ...


A 4.86 rating is just fine, I wouldn't really change anything that you are doing. You occasionally will run into a jerk driver, who likes to downrate people for obscure reasons, and there is nothing you can do about it. Just like drivers run into occasional jerk pax.


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

Jonathan32836 said:


> I'm a passenger that uses Lyft and Uber a lot (but mostly Uber). I noticed my rating is only 4.86, which I was a bit taken back as I'm the kind of passenger who will wait on the curb at least 5 minutes before the estimated pick up to prevent the driver from having to awkwardly double park or wonder where I am. I always make a point to be courteous, ask them how their day has been, make sure I'm not talking loud to the person I'm with etc. However, I always give 5 stars if they get me from point A to point B safely.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is tipping. I tip more than half the time. If the driver shows any signs of good customer service, I'll tip. It can be as little as asking if the temperature is okay or is the music okay and I will tip guaranteed. If it's something like going to the airport where they help me with my bags, then I'll leave a large tip. Also, drivers who offer water, candy, gum, I'll leave a tip even though I always pass.
> 
> ...


Fyi a perfect 5 rating isnt necessarily good, its a red flag to most veteran drivers. New acct or reacctivated/new account for a bad pax.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

That's the dumbest thing i ever heard . What a stupid statement ......." Honestly, pax and driver's are like a box of chocolates, you never know what you gonna get. " Your going to get chocolate, silly .


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

moJohoJo said:


> That's the dumbest thing i ever heard . What a stupid statement ......." Honestly, pax and driver's are like a box of chocolates, you never know what you gonna get. " Your going to get chocolate, silly . No wonder why your an Uber driver !!


You don't know a joke when you see one, do you? Have you ever seen Forest Gump?


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Just a comment on helping with luggage at airports...

If we step away from our vehicles at a white curb we are subject to a large fine.

So don't expect much more than us lifting your bags out of the car and sitting them on the curb. Regulations trump customer service.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

No one mentioned it yet, so I will..

- Talking on your phone the entire ride may be a turnoff to some drivers.

- Smelling like a cigarette (or anything else) may be a turnoff to some drivers. I am a non smoker and downrate when a human ashtray gets in my car, makes me cringe.


----------

